

Hottest Indian Startups In 2012 - sooperman
http://www.nextbigwhat.com/growth-stage-indian-startups-297/

======
snyp
Fusioncharts is 10 years old is it still considered a startup?

~~~
vicks711
Add Komli and Visual Website Optimizer to the list.

~~~
paraschopra
Yep, it's hard to draw a line in the sand. We're 2.5 years old, profitable and
happy. So don't know if we still qualify as a startup! :)

------
aufreak3
Question for people in the Indian startup scene -

It looks to me like the "acquire users first, figure out how to make money
later" mindset does not fly in India in general. Would I be right in saying
that such companies are a relative minority? How do Indian VCs respond to this
mindset which is acceptable in silicon valley?

~~~
manasgarg
Yes. Such startups are a minority in India. Barring a few exceptions, VC money
in India is available only for companies whose money making model is
absolutely clear. That's why the startups that don't focus on making money
early on, die out pretty soon.

~~~
aufreak3
Thanks. Any recent examples for the exceptions?

PS: Looking forward to this book - <http://woodegg.com/in>

~~~
sooperman
Zomato, on that list, is a living example - <http://zomato.com>

~~~
sudhirj
Not necessarily - they've got branding deals going on, notably with CocaCola
and distilleries. I'm sure restaurants also pay handsomely to be featured on
the city homepages.

------
linvin
There are many more that normally haven't taken a deep marketing track (and
that remains a challenge).

For example check out colama - <http://www.colama.net> \- using VMs for
college education; <http://www.emee.co.in/> (note - this is my employer's
product) - gamification of enterprise workflows, and <http://www.kpoint.com/>
\- which allows you to record videos and embed them in the website (and often
used in many conferences, for internal company presentation).

------
nikunjk
For people who can't access the website:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.nextbigwhat.com/growth-
stage-indian-startups-297/)

------
dchichkov
Companies, with diversity in the culture would always win in the long term.
Simply because these companies would be able to hire the best, from larger
pool of candidates.

------
hpagey
Great list of companies. IT is very heartening to see quality startups coming
from India.

~~~
tunetosuraj
They are all useless startups. I just find Zomato and Ola as successful ones.

~~~
sinofer
Have you even checked them out? I find Fusionchart and interviewstreet really
good at what they do!

~~~
tunetosuraj
Fusionchart is not a startup. Interview Street on the other hand is really
good. Forgot to mention that!

------
aioprisan
the site's consistently down, good thing there's Google cache

~~~
girishso
It's working now. Awesome list btw.

------
vicks711
Dude you can hardly call companies like Komli and Visual Website Optimizer
startups.

~~~
sudhirj
Can't speak for Komli, but VWO is certainly a startup. They grew from a single
digit headcount very recently and didn't exist too long before.

